# How much rock for a hap/peacock tank



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

So I initially set up my rock work for mbuna as that's what I thought I was going to have... (enter my wife). And now we're doing a hap/peacock tank and the rocks just seem to be in their way. It's a 90 gallon that will eventually hold 12 male hap/peacocks (right now it has about 18 juveniles.
I was just wondering what type of scaping I should do? or if anyone had some images of hap/peacock tanks. there are a ton of mbuna tanks for ideas but i haven't seen many with just haps and peacocks.

Thanks


----------



## ryencok3 (Feb 25, 2012)

look under the "Your Tanks" section you can choose hap setups under the drop down menu. And it will bring up a bunch of Hap tanks people have tagged


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

Generally haps and peacocks like open water more than rocks. Keep your rocks to a minimum to allow for more free swimming space. My haps and peacocks love to swim back and forth in my tank and they enjoy the silica sand as well. I have some hiding spaces that only the smaller haps and peacocks use while the larger ones troll the open water.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is mine...Just redid yesterday. Although the tank now has different sand and rocks the previous set up had minimal rocks with no caves either. They do like their space to swim and dig.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

Tank looks great RBfan! Now all you need is a new camera :lol: :lol:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JAyliffe said:


> Tank looks great RBfan! Now all you need is a new camera :lol: :lol:


Yeah...need a new camera very badly. Just don't have the money to spend now. Still have to get my two new canister filters plus my LED light. I like my quad t5HO but the cost of 4 bulbs is around $80 total so I might as well spend a bit more and get the LED fixture.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Now that I removed the yellow lab (he was chasing everyone) these little guys don't use the rocks at all anymore, they just swim around in a school, in fact with the yellow lab removed the whole tank is less aggressive.

I'll probably just take my favorite big rocks and put them randomly along the bottom whatever looks good i guess.

Thanks


----------

